# Hair products you HATE.



## CherryPopsicle (Jun 30, 2008)

I hate Suave conditioners. They suck. 
And I'm starting to hate Tigi Bed Head Ego Boost. 

What are yours?


----------



## YvetteJeannine (Jun 30, 2008)

*I cannot *stand* those 2-in-1 hair products...They don't provide NEARLY enough conditioning...Especially for people like me who have LOOONG, thick hair. The advertisments always say they make the hair so 'soft and full of body'...but I've never found this to be anywhere near the truth..In fact, any time I've ever used one, my hair is dull, limp, and I can't untangle it!!!!*

*I guess these products have their purpose...I could see people w/ short hair using these (especially men, who don't really tend to need as much conditioning); and they're probably well suited for showering at the gym...but I can't really see these working for anyone other than those with short hair!*


----------



## florabundance (Jun 30, 2008)

l'oreal elvive shampoo and conditioners, imo, they just suck


----------



## BAMBOOLINA (Jun 30, 2008)

ditto with l´oreal shampoos & conditioners, but also everything pantene and Garnier Fructis, I swear my hair feels dirty and sticky, ewww.


----------



## ilorietta (Jun 30, 2008)

Paul Mitchell hair products. I use the shampoo to clean my make up brushes!


----------



## AppleDiva (Jun 30, 2008)

Garnier Fructis sucks!!!!! Oh yeah Head and Shoulders too.


----------



## nibjet (Jun 30, 2008)

These are not from personal use, but from dealing with my clients hair!  I'm a hairdresser, and I swear, anyone who uses Suave, Pantene, or White Rain hairspray has very dry hair with a lot of breakage.  White Rain is the WORST, I can smell that stuff as soon as water hits their head, and it's a sticky mess that takes me two shampoos to get out of the hair!  It feels like tree sap!

From personal use, Matrix Curl Life, the smell would be amazing if it was a lotion, but not on your head! Paul Mitchell's The Conditioner, useless as a conditioner, but it's a great shave gel!  Silky Sexy Hair shampoo & conditioner, it leaves too much buildup!


----------



## xsnowwhite (Jul 1, 2008)

ew garnier frutise makes my hair SO sticky & greasy!
sunsilk products do the same.


----------



## VeXedPiNk (Jul 1, 2008)

Garnier Fructis *shudder*


----------



## KikiB (Jul 1, 2008)

Frederic Fekkai Protein RX line. It would be really good if you have extreme breakage and/or damage, but only for that and only as a temporary thing. The shampoo and such you would only want to use once a week. Even mixing it with the Glossing, I still got extremely brittle hair. 

VO5 conditioners take a good 5 minutes to rinse out of my hair-and my hair does not feel clean afterwards.


----------



## jenjunsan (Jul 1, 2008)

Biolage for some reason hates my scalp....it gives me horrible itchies and just yuck!  I've heard other people really like it, but it's a big fat hate for me!


----------



## Dreamergirl3 (Jul 1, 2008)

SUAVE conditioners. The clear shampoos are too harsh to use daily, but find they make excellent clarifying shampoos.

I've never really liked much from Aussie, White Rain, or Clairol Infusium (the treatment was good at first but caused way too much buildup)


----------



## Sundae (Jul 1, 2008)

hmmm, this is strange lol. 
I spend a lot of time on african american hair boards (especially catered to natural hair) and a lot of the women there use suave, loreal, paul mitchel and the garnier products. At one time Suave was being mentioned as a staple and still is.

Thing is, these products are not typically created for afro hair but they seem to work some how
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





.

However, I have tried one suave conditioner and it was TERRIBLE
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. I also tried paul mitchel's conditioner and that was crap also. 

I think those were the worst products I've used on my hair


----------



## Ithica (Jul 1, 2008)

The garnier shampoos and conditioner 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I was lured in by the smell.
Head and shoulders, I went through a phase of being paranoid about dandruff although i never had any - i did after using this stuff!

Tigi control freak shampoo and conditioner. Smells great.
Yeah.. lovely if you want a paintstripper type product. I've NEVER had colour stripped from my hair like that!


----------



## pumpkincat210 (Jul 1, 2008)

I hate pantene products.  I think they weigh my hair down and make it look greasy, it also seems to show breakage at the same time.  I'm not a big fan of cheaper end shampoos in general.  Although some are getting better i do think you get what you pay for.


----------



## LMD84 (Jul 1, 2008)

i hate the herbal essences shampoo and conditioners (but people  over here love it!) it made my hair really dry and crispy!

and i also hate redken extreme protein deep fuel masks. oh my word! meant to make hair stronger - i swear it made mine really hard and then snap! not good! i wouldn't mind but i read to use a conditioning mask after which i did but still didn't help. and i paid £15 for it!! that's $30! eep!


----------



## Sundae (Jul 1, 2008)

can I ask, are you using the protein treatment more than once a week? If so your hair will BREAK. Protein is going to make your hair stronger but you should only really do a protein treatment once a month sometimes less.

Read the instructions, it'll probably say the same thing. Protein does make your hair stronger but if used too often it can have the opposite effect leaving your hair dry and brittle. Protein conditioners are not the same as moisture/softening conditioners.

have a read of this link about protein

 condtionersProtein vs Moisturizing Conditioners - MotownGirl.com :: Do It Yourself Natural Haircare

You may need to test them again and follow up with a moisturizing conditioner to see the benefits. You may not have wasted your money on it


ok back to the hating lol


----------



## LMD84 (Jul 1, 2008)

well i used to use it every 4-5 weeks so definately not using it too often. i've got 2 packets left (think there were 5 or 6 in box) but i doubt i'll use it again. i'll stick to my deep conditioning.


----------



## Cosmopolitics (Jul 1, 2008)

Here's a laundry list, haha. 

anything Pantene, Garnier Fructis, Herbal Essences, White Rain, Suave, everything VO5 except the miracle mist, Samy's shampoos and conditioners would be alright if they weren't revamped to smell like Raid or Cutter, Matrix... it's like the song that never ends. 

Oh yeah, and I'm allergic to the active ingredient in Head and Shoulders, I think. When I worked at a drugstore and there was a leaky tote full of Head and Shoulders and I picked up a bottle, my skin started itching and burning.


----------



## Nox (Jul 2, 2008)

Garnier Fructis
L'Oreal
Pantene Pro V
Suave
Tresemme


----------



## Luceuk (Jul 2, 2008)

Kate Moss and James Brown hair range, the shampoo and conditioner were awful.


----------



## vocaltest (Jul 2, 2008)

its funny everyones listing garnier, vo5, pantene, l'oreal, because they're all the worst shampoos/conditioners you can use because they're packed to the brim with silicone. silicone = product build up, product build up = lank dull hair!

i practically hate every drugstore line, minus herbal essences or aussie. i never ever use any drugstone line conditioners. i try to use paul mitchell instant moisture or alterna repair.


----------



## makeupNdesign (Jul 2, 2008)

Garnier Fructis...hands down.


----------



## ohsoshy (Jul 2, 2008)

-Drugstore shampoos (with the exception of V05 Kiwi Lime-the most gentle clarifier I have ever used!)

-Most of the products geared towards "ethnic hair"


----------



## Mizz.Yasmine (Jul 3, 2008)

every drugstore brand besides john freidas sheer blonde. i use their shampoo to brighten up my dark blonde hair a couple times a week and it really works!the conditioner is just blahh though.


----------



## Kuuipo (Jul 3, 2008)

Sunsilk, Herbal Essances, Suave, Treseme, Dove, Garnier Fructis. All dismal.


----------



## Starr1 (Jul 3, 2008)

John Frieda
Pantene
Suave


Yuck, Yuck, Yuck!


----------



## CaraAmericana (Jul 4, 2008)

All drugstore S & C.
Matrix Curl Life S & C
Redken Color Extend Conditioner is baaad


----------



## ZoeKat (Jul 7, 2008)

Garnier Fructis and Dove have produced particularly disgusting results.


----------



## user79 (Jul 7, 2008)

TiGi Moisture Maniac is by far the worst shampoo I have ever used, including drugstore brands. It absolutely did a number on my scalp, completely dried it out and I had scabs everywhere from it! Also, it dried out my hair completely. I had to go to a pharmacy and get a special medicated shampoo to sort out the issues the TiGi one caused. ABSOLUTELY WORST SHAMPOO EVER!

The Dove shampoo & cond for coloured hair is another horrendous product. Build up like you wouldn't believe and the smell is overpowering. Yuck.

Sometimes I go back to drugstore stuff just to try it out and save some money, but the results are so terrible that I just stick with my good quality, albeit expensive, salon products.

Oh also, the L'Oreal Studio Line styling products (remember the packaging straight out the 90s), do absolutely NOTHING!

It's weird because the L'Oreal Professionel products are really amazingly good.


----------



## MAKExMExUP (Jul 8, 2008)

Pantene shampoo gave me DANDRUFF! My momma had to spend all afternoon combing it out of my hair (this was like in 4th grade).. gross!


----------



## Korms (Jul 11, 2008)

GHD heat protection spray.  I switched from my usual Lee Stafford spray (amazing stuff) to this once because I figured if GHD are the Kings of hair straighteners then their protection spray must be the best on the market.  How wrong was I.  It made my hair so crispy and when I used heat over it it seemed to fry my hair (and I only used a tiny bit!).

Kerastase conditioners make my hair super greasy.

Everyone's hair is different though so what doesn't work for one person works wonders for another.  A lot of the products people have listed here are amazing on my hair.


----------



## MAKExMExUP (Jul 16, 2008)

Pantene seems to spend all their money on models/advertisement instead of the products. I tried this stuff a couple of times and each time I got yucky, hard-to-get-out flakes! Might just be my reaction but you can bet I will NEVER buy this crud again!


----------



## lipglass_junkie (Jul 21, 2008)

I can't use pantene either!

Lately I've been having a LOT of breakage, and my scalp is super dry, and no drugstore product works. I'm trying herbal essences conditiong shampoo/ conditioner, and that may be working. But it makes my hair really fluffy (not a usual thing), so I may have to just bite the bullet and try an expensive product


----------



## BEA2LS (Jul 29, 2008)

aussie's the worst for me. i love the smell, but it makes my head itchy


----------



## Susanne (Jul 31, 2008)

L'oreal Elvive
Dove
Herbal Essences


----------



## Zombygrl (Jul 31, 2008)

garnier made my hair super greasy... it is the most disgusting shampoo ever.


----------



## Monsterbilly (Aug 6, 2008)

I love pantene 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I wonder if brazilian pantene is diferent from other country's.


----------



## analepsis (Aug 9, 2008)

For me, I bought this shampoo and conditioner from Waitrose. It's called Umi and as far as I can tell it's UK only and manufactured just for this supermarket. It's meant to be avocado and rosehip for 'glossy hair' but it made my hair so disgusting, all tangly and flat and dry and straggly. UK girls stay away! I'm going to have to suck it up and buy something pricier and better quality because my hair's horrible now.


----------



## Corvs Queen (Aug 9, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_Herbal Essences_

 
Just so you know, the HE that is available here in Europe isn't as good as the kind available in America. The American version is luxe.


----------



## x.DOLLYMiX.x (Aug 9, 2008)

Fudge I hate this brand, I bought this blonding cream once to put on my roots and it burnt my hair really bad took years to get my hair back to normal.


----------



## Pinkcaviar (Aug 9, 2008)

Garnier Fructis, love their packaging but their product is pretty bad. I might as well use a bar soap on my head!

Patene, it makes my hair fall out if I use it for a long time.


----------



## red (Aug 9, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Nox* 

 
_Garnier Fructis
L'Oreal
Pantene Pro V
Suave
Tresemme_

 
my sentiments exactly, these products suck 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Garnier is got to be the worst


----------



## red (Aug 9, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Corvs Queen* 

 
_Just so you know, the HE that is available here in Europe isn't as good as the kind available in America. *The American version is luxe*. _

 
yeah 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




that's because there is stuff in it that's not legal to sell in Europe


----------



## Corvs Queen (Aug 10, 2008)

^^True dat!!! I don't care though.


----------



## Fairybelle (Aug 10, 2008)

Aussie haircare products (the one that purple kangaroo endorses).  Smells nasty--what's worse is when someone walks by and I can smell that stuff from a mile away.  Blech!!!


----------



## yodagirl (Aug 10, 2008)

Garnier and Pantene hands down! Those two make my hair look so freakin' oily...like I haven't washed my hair in about a month...Yuck!


----------



## kblakes (Aug 17, 2008)

Garnier, Redken for colored hair, Bedhead shampoos and conditioners.


----------



## miss_dre (Aug 18, 2008)

I had tried the Dove shampoo and conditioner a while back, and if i washed my hair in the morning, by that night, my hair looked soooooo greasy! 

And Garnier makes my hair feel gross and coarse. Ew.


----------



## BenefitAddict (Aug 18, 2008)

Oh. My. GOD. I hate Pert! I cannot believe no one's mentioned it. It's junk...it just plain sucks. Doesn't do anything for your hair. It's like using a bar of soap to wash your hair.
And Garnier? Garnier is like using a dirty vagina to wash your hair!


----------



## babiid0llox (Aug 30, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Korms* 

 
_GHD heat protection spray. I switched from my usual Lee Stafford spray (amazing stuff) to this once because I figured if GHD are the Kings of hair straighteners then their protection spray must be the best on the market. How wrong was I. It made my hair so crispy and when I used heat over it it seemed to fry my hair (and I only used a tiny bit!).

Kerastase conditioners make my hair super greasy.

Everyone's hair is different though so what doesn't work for one person works wonders for another. A lot of the products people have listed here are amazing on my hair._

 
Oh I know what you mean, I bought the GHD protection spray too thinking it was going to be the best thing for my hair. It made my hair soo sticky and when I tried to straighten it, it quite literally fried my hair. I had to deal with damage and breakage from the part of my hair I used it on for a couple of weeks. Ick!

Most of the products I hate have already been mentioned. Also someone mentioned Dove, the Dove Repairing Moisture Mask or w/e it's called is horrible. It contains Cyclomethicone, along with a whole lot of other silicone. Cyclomethicone is the type of silicone which quite literally can be a bi*** to wash out..it simply will not even after 15 washes.

Cyclomethicone is also in the Vita5 CPR conditioner.


----------



## she_loves_it (Sep 8, 2008)

Samy Fat hair products...at first i really liked them but my the end of the day my hair was greasy and sticky


----------



## lilmzkimmylady (Sep 12, 2008)

i dont like dirt from jonathan antin.... i know it's supposed to give it texture, but even just a little bit of that stuff makes your hair soooo greasy and clumpy... i couldn't stand it!


----------



## kittykit (Sep 15, 2008)

Pantene and Garnier!! Especially Pantene.... ewwwwww... I've never met anyone who actually praises Pantene, everyone's giving the same feedbacks about greasy hair, itchy sculp etc.


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (Sep 15, 2008)

Anything by TIGI's Bedhead Line.. YUCK! Its all crap.
Paul Mitchell also.. GROSS. After using this stuff my bathtub has NEVER been so full of gunk, It was disgusting!! ( I didn't want to think about what it was leaving in my hair)


----------



## MACLovin (Dec 13, 2008)

I agree with pretty much everything that's been mentioned so far. Particularly the Garnier Fructis (wtf kind of name is that, anyhow?), Pantene, and the rest of the horrendous drug store lines that coat your hair with plastics, waxes, silicones, and dry your scalp to hell with Sodium Laureth Sulfate.. which by the way is the same thing as basically washing your hair with dish or hand soap, and is also used in engine degreasers. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It's been found to cause skin and eye ir[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]ritation,                       tangled hair, swelling of the hands, face and arms and                       split and fuzzy hair among other things. It also damages the hair follicle and contributes to hair loss. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/FONT]  I just completely avoid any product with this in it if possible. 

I switched to natural products about 3-4 years ago, and my hair has never been as soft, healthy, or shiny as this since I can remember.. not to mention I always had handfuls of hair falling out in the shower, it was always frizzy no matter how many anti-frizz things I used. Not anymore. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 there are so many better products out there that work without the harsh chemicals, you don't need them! They're evil! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Korms* 

 
_GHD heat protection spray.  I switched from my usual Lee Stafford spray (amazing stuff) to this once because I figured if GHD are the Kings of hair straighteners then their protection spray must be the best on the market.  How wrong was I.  It made my hair so crispy and when I used heat over it it seemed to fry my hair (and I only used a tiny bit!)._

 
Oh dear... thank you for this post! I just got a "deluxe sample" of this from sephora for reaching 100 points in my beauty bank thing, and started using it within the last 3 weeks. Luckily I only flat iron my hair maybe once a week, if that. But I really didn't notice any benefit from it at all! I was actually wondering if it was doing _anything_ to protect my hair from the heat, because I expect a product like this to at least make it marginally softer and shinier, but nope -- nothing! It's craptastic, that's for sure. I'm going to chuck it in the damn trash when I clean out my bathroom today!


----------



## Darkness (Dec 13, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Cosmopolitics* 

 
_
Oh yeah, and I'm allergic to the active ingredient in Head and Shoulders, I think. When I worked at a drugstore and there was a leaky tote full of Head and Shoulders and I picked up a bottle, my skin started itching and burning._

 
Yup, Head & Shoulders is one of the worst shampoo's you can use. A hairdresser I used to go to many many years ago said it's equivalent to putting perming fluid on your hair.


----------



## rosasola1 (Dec 13, 2008)

I like Tresseme for sure!! and Aussie, and Fructis... once in a while

and I HATE...
Pantene- makes my hair fall out
Herbal Essence- dried my hair out
Suave-cheap crap


----------



## rosasola1 (Dec 13, 2008)

I actually left a bottle of fructis in my shower for a couple months once, and when I opened it, it smelled like rotted fruit!! As if the shampoo was made from real fruit.... it rotted!! Weird...


----------



## PlatinumxGold (Dec 20, 2008)

Garnier Fructis. The shampoo dosen't cleanse my hair well enough, it stinks, it dries my hair out, and the conditioner leaves my hair dirty and crunchy.


----------



## ..kels* (Dec 20, 2008)

redken colour extend - no lather & makes my hair feel really sticky

s factor colour stay -  i always feel like i have a nasty buildup on my hair that won't rinse out after i use this. i think it has something to do with it being sulfate-free. 

john freida sheer blonde - this used to be my absolute favourite shampoo/conditioner until i went to get my hair re-coloured. i always bleach my hair & never have any problems.. but my hairdresser noticed that my hair was "sweating" after she put the foils in.. it was literally dripping. she had to keep mopping at it with a towel. she said it was most likely a reaction from a new shampoo.


----------



## MACLovin (Dec 20, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *..kels** 

 
_s factor colour stay -  i always feel like i have a nasty buildup on my hair that won't rinse out after i use this. i think it has something to do with it being sulfate-free. _

 
Nah, it's most likely just a bad formulation of ingredients that makes it ineffective. Because all the shampoos I use are sulfate-free, you just have to find the right one for your hair type. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I don't get any build up, in fact this one I use called "Deva-Care" Low-poo (i know, weird name 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) is actually made to remove buildup without stripping color or the natural oils from your hair like sulfates do. It's amazing, my hair always feels super clean but soft. Try it!


----------



## Blueeyesangel18 (Jan 1, 2009)

Sunsilk products I hate them so much, my scalp gets really dry,flaky adn itchy when I use them I also dont like Loreal Feria hair dyes they make my hair dry and sticky and leave awful buildup


----------



## aimerbijoux (Jan 3, 2009)

I really hate pantene. I think it makes my brushes soft and nice smelling, but when I wash my hair with their shampoo/conditioner big chunks of my hair fall out in the shower. I don't see this happening with other shampoos/conditioners.

Also, I hate redken smooth down/heat glide. It makes my hair SOO oily. I can go a few days without washing my hair but this stuff makes my hair look like an oil slick. Its disgusting.


----------



## hello_kitty (Jan 5, 2009)

Pantene makes my hands break out in this pimple blister thingies.  I figured that out as a child.  Pert also makes that happen.  

Any 2-in-1 shamppo is terrible for me, I need tons of conditioner.

Hmm, but I must say, I like Fructis.  It's always been one of the better ones I've tried for my hair.  (However, I also won't spend over $5 for a bottle of shampoo, so I am sure I missing out on something better)


----------



## kiiwi (Jan 7, 2009)

Pantene
Garnier
Sunsilk


----------



## LP_x (Jan 8, 2009)

Tresemme is my ultimate hatred for hair products. When it first came out I used the shampoo and conditioner and it absolutely ruined my hair. Itook a ton of higher-end deep treatment conditioners to get it back to how it was before - it was as if the Tresemme had really dried my hair out, almost like it was burnt or something. Eww.

I also hate Pantene/Fructis/Sunsilk/Dove/Herbal Essences and the like.


----------



## thestarsfall (Jan 9, 2009)

Herbal Essences anything was always really harsh on my hair/scalp.  Their bleaching kit is especially damaging (like moreso than any other bleaching I have used).  

And in the winter I can't use anything with SLS in it, so that removes  good chunk of shampoos.  I use baby shampoo and its great.


----------



## vocaltest (Jan 9, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MACLovin* 

 
_I agree with pretty much everything that's been mentioned so far. Particularly the Garnier Fructis (wtf kind of name is that, anyhow?), Pantene, and the rest of the horrendous drug store lines that coat your hair with plastics, waxes, silicones, and dry your scalp to hell with Sodium Laureth Sulfate.. which by the way is the same thing as basically washing your hair with dish or hand soap, and is also used in engine degreasers. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It's been found to cause skin and eye ir[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]ritation,                       tangled hair, swelling of the hands, face and arms and                       split and fuzzy hair among other things. It also damages the hair follicle and contributes to hair loss. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/FONT]  I just completely avoid any product with this in it if possible. 
_

 
I don't mean to undermine you by saying this, and don't take it in a way of it sounding shitty (its hard to get the tone of voice across the internet!) but Sodium Lauryl Sulfate is actually the ingredient that makes the shampoo foam up, it is a 'detergent' in other words. Without it, the shampoo is difficult to work through the hair. Yes it has been found to do that to some people, but I know this sounds silly, but it can't be that bad otherwise the majority of shampoo's would not exist. I know foaming doesn't necessarily mean its working, but the harder it is to work through the hair, the more damage you are causing. If I shampoo anyones hair at my work, you can tell instantly if their hair is clean or dirty.. if its clean, it'll bubble/foam up easily, if it doesn't, its dirty. You're 100% right about the silicone thing... the shampoo's which have been listed on here (Pantene etc) are filled with additives such as silicone, and THEY are the ingredients that cause horrendous damage to your hair, not the sulfates. From my experience (and mine only) of using sulfate free shampoo's, as I said before they're terribly hard to work through the hair and get it 'clean', which means tugging and pulling at the hair, and in the long term does more damage to the follicle, and the pulling of the hair causes breakages, which means dryness and so forth. Then again, I've only tried 2 or 3 types of sulfate free shampoos, and I'm very careful with my shampoo'ing/conditioning of my hair. I'd be interested to know if the one you use works through the hair easily!

Anyway!

In general you'll be very hard pressed to find a shampoo that does NOT contain sulfates, and that is reasonably priced, then again, some people care more about their hair than others lol so I guess price isn't the issue! I work in a hairdressers and have used many different lines of hair care, low end to high end, and off the top of my head I can't think of a few lines that do make sulfate free shampoo's, those being Alterna, Ole Henricksen, L'anza, Deva, and guess what... they all come with a price tag. I can think of various other lines which no one has ever heard of too, and there's a reason for that lmao. The ones to avoid in my opinion, are the ones that contain silicones, i.e the cheapy ones


----------



## rachybloom (Jan 11, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aimerbijoux* 

 
_
Also, I hate redken smooth down/heat glide. It makes my hair SOO oily. I can go a few days without washing my hair but this stuff makes my hair look like an oil slick. Its disgusting._

 
I can't believe you dislike this stuff! I've switched to a different product by Loma Peratin, but I still use this stuff sometimes and I love it! I have dry hair though..

L'Oreal hair products from their Vive line are CRAP. I used the Glossy Volume conditioner for a while (before I was hair-savvy), and then I just recently used it again (now with a whole arsenal of knowledge lol, aka I paid attention to my hair) and my hair was just DRY and poofy (my hair is never poofy, it's rather limp sometimes) and a MESS. Yuck, I couldn't even run my fingers through my hair.

I also dislike Bumble and Bumble Styling Spray. I thought I'd love this, because I love Bumble and Bumble, but this makes my hair dull and flat. Oh, and Redken's hairsprays smells nasty. yuck.


----------



## MACLovin (Jan 11, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *vocaltest* 

 
_I don't mean to undermine you by saying this, and don't take it in a way of it sounding shitty (its hard to get the tone of voice across the internet!) but Sodium Lauryl Sulfate is actually the ingredient that makes the shampoo foam up, it is a 'detergent' in other words. Without it, the shampoo is difficult to work through the hair. Yes it has been found to do that to some people, but I know this sounds silly, but it can't be that bad otherwise the majority of shampoo's would not exist. I know foaming doesn't necessarily mean its working, but the harder it is to work through the hair, the more damage you are causing. If I shampoo anyones hair at my work, you can tell instantly if their hair is clean or dirty.. if its clean, it'll bubble/foam up easily, if it doesn't, its dirty. You're 100% right about the silicone thing... the shampoo's which have been listed on here (Pantene etc) are filled with additives such as silicone, and THEY are the ingredients that cause horrendous damage to your hair, not the sulfates. From my experience (and mine only) of using sulfate free shampoo's, as I said before they're terribly hard to work through the hair and get it 'clean', which means tugging and pulling at the hair, and in the long term does more damage to the follicle, and the pulling of the hair causes breakages, which means dryness and so forth. Then again, I've only tried 2 or 3 types of sulfate free shampoos, and I'm very careful with my shampoo'ing/conditioning of my hair. I'd be interested to know if the one you use works through the hair easily!

Anyway!

In general you'll be very hard pressed to find a shampoo that does NOT contain sulfates, and that is reasonably priced, then again, some people care more about their hair than others lol so I guess price isn't the issue! I work in a hairdressers and have used many different lines of hair care, low end to high end, and off the top of my head I can't think of a few lines that do make sulfate free shampoo's, those being Alterna, Ole Henricksen, L'anza, Deva, and guess what... they all come with a price tag. I can think of various other lines which no one has ever heard of too, and there's a reason for that lmao. The ones to avoid in my opinion, are the ones that contain silicones, i.e the cheapy ones 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
No, I didn't take it the wrong way at all, no worries. I know what you're saying about shampoos that don't foam up not cleaning the hair well. Trust me, in my search of SLS-free shampoos i've found quite a few duds. However, there are good products out there that work without it. DevaCare and Aveda are the 2 I use mostly. But you're right, they are a bit pricey! But i'm willing to pay the few extra dollars though to protect my color and sensitive scalp.


----------



## LMD84 (Jan 11, 2009)

so i ran out of my usual matrix shampoo and seeing as i'm short on cash i went to tesco and bought a fructis shampoo. been using it a week and oh my white a pile of shit it is!!!!  not only has it left my hair greasey and hard feeling but even my husband has got terrible dandruff from using it and his hair is mega greasey too! so not cool!!

i will be buying more matrix tommorow!


----------



## ladyv (Jan 20, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BAMBOOLINA* 

 
_ditto with l´oreal shampoos & conditioners, but also everything pantene and Garnier Fructis, I swear my hair feels dirty and sticky, ewww._

 

I totally 2nd 3rd 4th on this. all of them made my hair gross yuk


----------



## ladyv (Jan 20, 2009)

Not many people know/use it, but i HATE Tsubaki shampoo (japanese brand) and condition. Conditioners do nothing, and shampoo makes my root greasy, it's greasy by the time my hair's dry. and suprisingly, it's very dry at the end


----------



## MissMochaXOXO (Jan 20, 2009)

pantene shampoo,anything herbal essences or garnier

its like melted wax in a bottle


----------



## X4biddenxLustX (Jan 22, 2009)

I absolutely hate any kind of deep conditioning hair treatments (besides hot oil treatments), the ones that you leave on as a masque for 3 minutes then rinse. All the ones that I have ever tried completely dried out my hair for some reason. I like to stick to just reg. conditioner and an occasional hot oil treatment (I like the cheap $1 kind from sally's beauty the most).


----------



## stacystatik (Jan 31, 2009)

herbal essences & citre shine  shampoo and conditioners completely sapped the moisture out of my hair took a good month straight of using k-pak to save my strands.


----------

